

Google rebrand experiment - aakil
http://www.behance.net/gallery/Google-Rebrand/10881655

======
enneff
That's not a rebrand. It's a slight variant of the logo using the colors and
visual language that have already been painstakingly specified by Google's
designers.

------
herbig
"LOOKS AWESOME!" \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6406898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6406898)

------
plq
The result ends up communicating "infinity" not "global". And there's nothing
infinite about Google, I'd say.

------
jwarren
Lovely logo redesign, makes Google feel like a younger company. I doubt they'd
ever do it this drastically, but you never know.

I assume these are slides from a talk - would've liked to have some text
accompanying them for some context.

~~~
pisarzp
I actually think that if redesign will ever happen, it will be even more
drastic. I think Google is missing a logo next to current logotype. Current
branding doesn't work very well on hardware.

------
quarterto
Uh. How about no. At this point, Google _is_ Catrull. Those g's are instantly
recognisable. This logo is far too geometric. It looks too techy, too cold.

------
Touche
[http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles4/205169/projects/108816...](http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles4/205169/projects/10881655/6d8fc90ddc6794088760a73a314ff256.png)

The original myTouch 3G was my favorite phone of all time. It's really sad
that trackballs have gone out of style. At the time it felt like having a
trackball was saying the touchscreen experience must not be that good, I
suppose. Even though this phone was very plastic, it felt cheap but not too
cheap. Just thinking about this phone makes me want to buy one and install a
JB rom on it but I'm guessing the experience would be pretty bad. Sigh.

------
bazzargh
That new OO looks way, way too much like Google are now owned by Mastercard.

~~~
14113
I hate the kerning. The OO just doesn't fit with the rest of the logo in the
slightest.

------
jamesdelaneyie
That is some poor typography. Although, I do like that the designer bothered
put his new logo on the pillows in the last shot [1] Still, doesn't save the
way the logo is fighting with that infinity concept.

[1][http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles4/205169/projects/108816...](http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles4/205169/projects/10881655/fdc07a462611e1881899089c72ac639a.png)

------
josefresco
The only redeeming factor of this particular branding excessive is that the
author rendered the logo in a diverse range of situations.

While mostly just fun, these types of branding projects bring to mind the
question of how often to modern branding. If you evolve your branding using
the latest design trends, does is damage the long term image and
_recognizability_ of the brand?

------
jetblackio
Looks a bit too similar to Opscode's logo for my taste:

[http://www.juliandunn.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/opscode...](http://www.juliandunn.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/opscode.png)

------
torbit
Looks like the same Identity to me. just a redesign of the logo. Bad timing
for him/her since Google recently released a simplified version that looks
better.

------
hardwaresofton
I thought it was nice.

------
simonebrunozzi
This is good work. Well done.

------
oleganza
The logo looks bad in small sizes - two o's are jammed together to much
comparing to the rest of the letters. If the author wants to play with
"infinity" symbol, the closer distance between two letters must be visually
compensated somehow. Either the rest of the letters must be jammed in the same
way, or these o's should be widened, or linked not that closely.

And yes, it's not a full rebranding. It's only a logo.

------
yangyang
I kept reading it as "Gcogle" \- not great.

